# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box  Medusa Box v1.2.4 - lots of stuff

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Medusa Box v1.2.4 is out! We have added FREE IMEI Repair, FREE  Full Security Repair (TA Repair) and FREE Sony Ericsson U20i Unlock (no server,  no credits, no queues, no limits). Also we have added support for HTC Desire Z,  Samsung 707SC and Samsung S8530!*  Medusa  Box v1.2.4 Release Notes:  Added support for the following phone models: *Sony Ericsson U20i* – added Unlock (via TP) and IMEI Repair and Full  Security Repair (TA Repair)! Absolutely FREE (no server, no credits, no queues,  no limits)!*HTC Desire Z* – added Unlock (via Read codes), Repair CID, Repair  IMEI, Repair OSBL, SPL, HTC (Security area) partitions.*Samsung S8530* – added Dead Boot Repair/Phone Repair.*Samsung 707SC* – added Dead Boot Repair/Phone Repair.Updated Medusa JTAG Box libusb drivers to 1.2.5.0 version. May require  computer restart.Optimized JTAG I/O speed. Increased up to 25%.Improved support for Cypress-based SC readers.  Medusa Box Flasher v1.0.2 Release Notes:
Added support for the  following phone models:  *Sony Erricsson U20a* – released Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*Sony Erricsson U20i* – released Write firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA. To resurrect these devices perform the following  steps:  Solder JTAG cable to JTAG testpoints as explained in manual.Make sure that correct model has been selected from model list.Select the "EasyRepair" mode.Press the "EasyRepair" button and follow Wizard instructions.After operation is successfully finished verify that new device appears in  PC Device Manager to make sure that it has been recovered.Desolder JTAG wires. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
____________________________

----------

